# Saddlers- specifically those who stock 2nd hand saddles



## BuzzLightyear (20 February 2015)

Can anyone recommend anyone other than Saddles Direct (they dont have anything suitable)?
Im looking for someone to come out and fit my horse for a dressage saddle and dont really want to have to buy a brand new one until he's finished growing!
Sadly our lovely Ryder Legacy isnt fitting properly anymore and I dont think a reflocking will fix it


----------



## peanut (20 February 2015)

Have you tried ringing the local tack shops as they may know who sells second hand saddles in your area.  Alternatively, ring local riding schools as they will often know where to get second hand tack.  Most of the tack shops round around me actually stock a few.  

Good luck


----------



## HufflyPuffly (20 February 2015)

I've used L for Leather for a dressage saddle recently, but have also used:

- Horse, Hound and Rider usually have a massive stock of second hand saddles
- Michelle Miller, will come to you and generally has a good selection
- HorseBits in Ramsbottom generally have a good selection of second hand saddles in to sell on for other people

I like Saddle's Direct but they couldn't recommend anything in a sensible price range for me...


----------



## Nous (22 February 2015)

Heather Roberts The Saddle Consultant is brilliant, she stocks second hand saddles and will part exchange them if the horse changes shape and needs a different fit. Unfortunately her web site is down but you can ring her on 07776 472960. She's based near Preston.


----------



## suey 61 (3 May 2015)

Nous said:



			Heather Roberts The Saddle Consultant is brilliant, she stocks second hand saddles and will part exchange them if the horse changes shape and needs a different fit. Unfortunately her web site is down but you can ring her on 07776 472960. She's based near Preston.
		
Click to expand...

 Hi what size are you looking for as my daughter is selling one


----------



## elliejhb (15 May 2015)

Oakfield in Leyland might have something?


----------

